# SRT-6 Crossfire



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone raced an srt-6 crossfire yet or know what the out come might be? I know there suppose to be pretty quick.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Jaebeegto said:


> Anyone raced an srt-6 crossfire yet or know what the out come might be? I know there suppose to be pretty quick.


Stock they run a low to mid 13 second 1/4 mile. For about a $1000 you can change the pulley and the intake an run 12.6-12.8 with them. 

Treat them with respect!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

i beleive they are 320 hp out of the box. i test drove a standard 220 hp one just before buying the gto. i came real close to buying it at 22000. the srt 6 must be a screamer.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds right damn fast will def treat with respect lol.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Jaebeegto said:


> Anyone raced an srt-6 crossfire yet or know what the out come might be? I know there suppose to be pretty quick.


I drove the base model 215 HP version.It is a piece of crap

The SRT6 boasts a 330 HP version. Can run a 13.5 1/4 mile with a trap speed of 105 MPH. This car came with a rather steep price tag, close to 50,000.00

They did have a lot of problems with it's supercharger. A costly repair if you didn't have a warranty


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Beware of the Crossfire. A hybrid with Mercedes and Chrysler parts, it takes a lot of special tools. The cost of the tools prohibit many dealerships from working on them. So the price today may be attractive, but repairs will send the cost through the roof or not at all if you live in rural areas.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Beware of the Crossfire. A hybrid with Mercedes and Chrysler parts, it takes a lot of special tools. The cost of the tools prohibit many dealerships from working on them. So the price today may be attractive, but repairs will send the cost through the roof or not at all if you live in rural areas.


The cost to repair them is outragous. The dealers lots are loaded with them, they just don't sell


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

I think these are excellent cars, IMO despite repair costs. I have considered owning one due to their potential of being a collectors car someday, but have ruled against it. I have a few friends who own them and think very highly of them. JMO.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Would like to catch one out on the highway lol.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Jaebeegto said:


> Would like to catch one out on the highway lol.


They are kind of like the GTOs. You just don't see them around much


----------



## mjet (Jan 14, 2009)

While I love the GTO and will own one in the future..... Be careful...I had an 05 SLK55 and a Stock GTO could not keep up.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The SLK55 and the Crossfire are two different cars. The SLK55 is the current gen SLK. The Crossfire is based off the previous gen SLK. The SRT6 is derived from the SLK32 with a detuned supercharged V6 versus the 5.5l V8 in the 55. 

The 1/4 mile results are as follows:

SLK55 AMG [email protected] 111
SLK32 AMG [email protected]
LS2 GTO [email protected] 107
SRT6 [email protected] 107


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I hear 13.3 from the GTO's a lot and that is SLOW for what Ive seen. Granted I live at sea level but the GTO's that I have seen run here are almost ALWAYS below 13.3 on a half decent run. Id say most are runnin 13's flat.


----------

